# Lowering pH -- Expectations



## bptexan (Jun 21, 2020)

I received my soil test back last week. I'm in DFW so I have alkaline soil -- 7.9 according to the Aggies. I've read the remediation guidelines (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165) but I'm curious if any of my neighbors here -- or anywhere else with high pH have had success in lowering their pH.

I just put down 3 lbs of Sulfur per 1k. I've been applying urea monthly, but I'll switch to AMS starting in Sept.

Everything I've seen say it take a long time, but has anybody here had any success in bringing down their pH -- I'd like to get around 6.5.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

From my soil test results and advice here it seems we sit on top of a limestone quarry which can make it impossible to lower as it'll always be a uphill battle chasing it down. From my research it'll continue to try and raise itself. I've lived in 3 different homes in Fort Worth and all 3 were around 7.5pH. 
I send my samples into Texas A&M and never receive a recommendation to lower my pH. Guessing it could be a waste of money/time. Now I've done a heavy dose at my new house as of late. I went 10lbs per 1k about 2 weeks ago. It'll probably take 2-3 months to break down?


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm using elemental sulfur, citric acid, and ammonium sulfate this year attempting to lower my pH. Hoping for some sort of improvement in my spring soil test.


----------



## bptexan (Jun 21, 2020)

pjt said:


> I'm using elemental sulfur, citric acid, and ammonium sulfate this year attempting to lower my pH. Hoping for some sort of improvement in my spring soil test.


When do you plan on retesting? What was it in the spring?


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

My pH was 8.1

I'll be testing again in March.


----------



## Powerlock25 (6 mo ago)

mine was 7.7 here in abilene...TAMU did not recommend trying to lower the pH either


----------

